# Cashmere vs. Superpaint vs. Duration Interior



## kingofthealley (Aug 2, 2006)

Customer for new home requests Sherwin Williams Superpaint or Duration for interior of home because SW salesman says to go with those and to avoid Cashmere. The painting subcontractor uses Cashmere, and has not used Duration or SuperPaint before, and is comfortable using Cashmere, but not sure on the other two. Customer is willing to pay extra for paint, but the salesman has got it into customer's head that Cashmere is not good because it is not washable. Anything to say to customer besides the fact that Cashmere will save him $$?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope, customer is always right.


----------



## kingofthealley (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's ask this a different way. Is Cashmere bad paint and will it have problems with wear and washability? I've read he other posts on this site, and they seem inconclusive. Thanks.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I haven't used cashmere many times, but super paint and duration I would easily recommend whole heartedly because I know what to expect. They are both phenomenal products. Maybe someone else will chime in on the cashmere.


----------

